# Pioneer pro series settings



## Sl95311 (Feb 23, 2020)

I have a pioneer DEH80PRS head unit , pioneer GM-D9604 champion series amp, 2 TS-M650PRO's up front, and 2TS-6900PRO's in rear. What are best settings for this system?


----------



## gijoe (Mar 25, 2008)

Do you have tweeters? Those midbass drivers are designed for SPL, not necessarily sound quality, but I'm betting with some good tweeters you can get a pretty solid system, considering the processing ability of the 80PRS head unit. 

What are your goals? Are you willing to spend time learning to tune the 80PRS?


----------

